# Verizon stops building out fios



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://t.co/ODe1fyOz

Looks like if you are still in Verizon land, and don't have it, you won't get it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Really sad.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Real shame, I've found FiOS Voice/Internet to be fabulous.

Having a fiber line right into the basement has unlimited potential and is perfect. High speed, crystal clear voice, rock solid, perfect.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Not surprised.

Having spent alot of time in Philly each year, and also asked directly with "insiders" there at Verizon, everything pointed to this about a year ago. Now its just formalized.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Our local phone company had something similar, and is now doing something closer to UVerse. Fortunately, the true fiber to the home got to me before they dropped back.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Interesting.... Frontier, which took over some of the Verizon areas, has been running TV ads for FIOS internet recently.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd be surprised if Frontier expanded anything in their areas.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Really sad.


i concur... internet is second to none. customer service is dead last. :grin:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> http://t.co/ODe1fyOz
> 
> Looks like if you are still in Verizon land, and don't have it, you won't get it.


That's a shame. I'm surrounded by towns that have FIOS and we have not got it. I've been hoping that since all the towns around us have it, we'd get it. I don't care about the TV or phone aspects, Cablevision and their Internet service is just terrible and I'd love to get FIOS as an IP. I can't get anyone who comes close to the speed of Cablevision's Internet provision, but there are just too many problems with it. It's great when it works, but it goes down for periods of time that are just too long to justify.

Rich


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I knew this would happen here in South Jersey my end of the township of West Deptford was not included with service.Which was rolled out over 2yrs ago at the other end where my in laws live.I wasn,t looking to switch from Directv but, since Fios had CSN Phila.might have been tempted now won,t have that to consider and hope for Directv to eventually get CSN Phila.There is no way I would go back to Comcast after 6yrs.


----------

